# Pipe forced down dogs throat



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

A friend linked this horrible story to me. What is wrong with people?

Police: Pipe Forced Into Dog's Throat In Animal Cruelty Case 

Sandown Woman Faces 6 Felony Charges 

POSTED: 1:18 pm EDT April 7, 2011 
UPDATED: 6:14 pm EDT April 7, 2011 

SANDOWN, N.H. -- A Sandown woman has been charged with animal cruelty after one of her boyfriend's dogs died and the other is being treated for injuries. 

Jamie Labbe, 33, was charged with six felony counts of animal cruelty, and bail was set at $30,000 cash after her arraignment Thursday morning. 
Police said they got a report of possible animal cruelty Monday and found two German shepherds in poor condition. The dogs were taken to Brushwood Veterinary Clinic, which confirmed that the injuries were severe, police said. 

One of the dogs, named Pebbles, was taken to Angell Memorial Medical Center in Boston for emergency surgery. That dog died from its injuries. 
The other dog, Magic, remained at Brushwood and was given a 50 percent chance of survival, police said. 

According to police, the veterinarian who treated Pebbles said that a pipe had been lodged in the dog's trachea. The veterinarian told police that the dog couldn't have swallowed the pipe, and it must have been forced into the dog's throat. 

"There were X-rays and they were able to determine many items were lodged inside the body, and one of them in particular had a pipe lodged in their throat," said Chief Joseph Gordon. 

According to court paperwork, the other dog had a plastic marker cap lodged in her stomach, along with a metal bolt, a metal cigarette lighter and a small shower head. That dog also had undetermined chemical burns in its mouth, police said. 

Police said the dogs' owner had them for about nine years. Labbe has been ordered to stay away from him and his family. 
A probable cause hearing has been scheduled for Wednesday.

Police: Pipe Forced Into Dog's Throat In Animal Cruelty Case - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR Manchester


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!

How disgusting! 

She deserves to have the same thing done to her! :angryfire:


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shove a pipe down her throat! Oops, I guess im not supposed to say that!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I say shove it 'up' somewhere.

What a horrible waste of a human being.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I firmly believe that what certain people do to others should be done to them!!


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

hope that bit*h doesn't have any children because anyone who would torture an animal has no regard for life and that INCLUDES her own children. Sometimes the whole "eye for an eye" thing doesn't seem so bad!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my God that story is just horrific...how could anyone do that to a poor animal


----------



## Bundash (Dec 5, 2010)

Ms. Labbe looks like a miserable cold hearted soul. Happy that Pebbles at least passed on with a decent human being attempting proper care and warm attention.
Praying for justice and long life for the other guy.

The sad thing is if you look for it, you can find these stories and types of people everywhere. Shame.


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

"Take these handcuffs off of me!!"

Yeah they should have... then shoved THEM down Her throat!!
What a piece of human waste.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would love to get my hands on that metal pipe, first I would hit her over the head with it, than shove it up her %$&!!!! How much suffering did those poor dogs endure in the 9 years they lived with that bitch!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

:bump:

Jamie Labbe receives 4-8 years. Too bad it could not be more, but a good job to judge Wageling.
New Hampshire woman who tortured dogs is sentenced - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That makes me sick to my stomach. The unthinkable things people can do to their fellow humans and helpless animals sometimes just sickens me.

Her sentence was not tough enough. They can appeal away and I hope they lose


----------

